# Name this wood?!



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok.. so aside from my title sounding like a game show.. can anyone possibly ID this wood found in these vivs? The closest ID I've been able to find is 'twisty stick'. I think I could do something interesting with these if I could just find out what in the world they are.

Thanks in advance, and I hope the images show (new to this)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe some of our venders sell that under the name, "Monkey Ladder".


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for your quick reply Doug. It is really appreciated!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe that that monkey ladder vine is from a plant in the genus _Bauninia_.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I appreciate the help. I've searched some sites and found some similar to the images.. but not exactly the same. I know that they would be unique of course.. but they vary quite a bit. 

Would anyone happen to have any links to a vendors website that would sell this type of wood/vine?

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Home has the closest match for a very reasonable price. I'd love to see what others have to offer though. I haven't had much luck with my searching.. but I don't know many of the vendors.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Moriko said:


> I appreciate the help. I've searched some sites and found some similar to the images.. but not exactly the same. I know that they would be unique of course.. but they vary quite a bit.
> 
> Would anyone happen to have any links to a vendors website that would sell this type of wood/vine?
> 
> New England Herpetoculture LLC - Home has the closest match for a very reasonable price. I'd love to see what others have to offer though. I haven't had much luck with my searching.. but I don't know many of the vendors.


A user here on the board "toxic frogs" has been advertising some for sale. Check the classifieds for them or you can try to contact him via pm.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------

